# fallon taylor ?



## barebackbeautyqueen

Kinda curious to see what you guys think about her... So shoot?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crossescowgirl

Shes awsome definatly knows her stuff!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xGirugamesh

She's an amazing rider but she's sold bad horses to some people I know. Nothing to be idolized necessarily, but a good role model for a young barrel racer.


----------



## beau159

Just watched her WIN the Mandan Rodeo last night with the only sub-16 second run of the entire rodeo. It was a nice run to watch.


----------



## Crossescowgirl

sold Bad horses? Maybe they were Bad riders lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tennessee

Super nice person, and undoubtedly a great barrel racer, but notorious for selling horses that seem to be a little psycho in the brain as "safe, seasoned horses".


----------



## Crossescowgirl

sage to one Person os différent to another i know some people are a but more anxious than others and Can maje a horse get crazy even if its calm for,someone else
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xGirugamesh

Crossescowgirl said:


> sold Bad horses? Maybe they were Bad riders lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


no, as in the horses cost 6000 dollars and turned into 10000 dollars due to medical costs, because she doesn't let people vet check the horses they plan to buy. It says she does on her website, but these people told us she didn't. And they bought two from her.


----------



## Crossescowgirl

I have bought a horse from Her and i was allowed to get check So i font beleive then what So ever
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop

If a horse is sold as beginner safe it should be beginner safe, not turn into a nut job... especially if the trainer knows the horse and student. There is a local "natural horseman" who sells horses very shady like. Like freshly cut, unbroke, 8 year old to a beginner horsewomans dead dead dead beginner husband. Idc how in love my student is with a sale horse I wouldnt sell them the horse on my good conscience.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear

Just watched her knock over a barrel at the Calgary Stampede, no $100,000 pay check!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crossescowgirl

That horse Is amazing though
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TxMarine

I think she's an outstanding rider, trainer and competitor. I also agree with the poster who stated that she isn't someone to idolize.


----------



## SorrelHorse

A lot of the horses she advertises look a little rough to me...But I'm not one who can really judge. It's just a different style than what I'd prefer.

However she's a fun, trendy, talented woman who obviously is doing something right with her rodeo horses. They run well, and she's a joy to watch. She definitely connects through a more "modern" path to her fans than a lot of other pro barrel racers.


----------

